

Baker is burnt on Groupon cake offer - klochner
http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3950684/Baker-is-burnt-on-cake-offer.html

======
freehunter
I'm sick of hearing stories about how Groupon is so awful because they ruin
businesses. Here's a tip: don't offer coupons you can't honor. Here's another
tip: don't offer coupons that will lose you money.

Seriously, 75% off a box of cupcakes? 75% off is what you offer during a fire
sale. It's what you offer when you want to ditch the product. It's what HP
offered to get rid of their stock of Touchpads. In rare cases, it's what you
offer as a loss leader. If that's your only business, that's your fault. There
could have been some good from this. She could have gotten repeat business and
raised her profits back up. But running to the press to complain that you have
too many customers? I would never go back. It's just whiny and self-serving,
and gives the company a bad name.

It's not news when someone makes a bad business decision. This is only "news"
because it tangentially related to Groupon.

